# Sit-Ups- On The Way Out?



## armyguy1 (10 Jun 2012)

I have a question I am hoping someone in the army can give me some info on or even an opinion.

With all the research that has been conducted on fitness over the past several years, along with conclusive data that supports the fact that sit-ups are terrible for you, why is it that the military has not adapted its training plans to support this?

I would also be curious to see what the ratio of soldiers in the military (Canada, USA, or any other that uses sit-ups as a standard and frequent exercise) is that suffers from low back pain on a regular basis. 

I am not asking this to be overly critical, do you believe that the sit-ups are fine and western society has just over analyzed the sit-up? Or is there issues regarding back pain in the army, if so the sit-ups could be a contributing factor.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jun 2012)

Situps are bad for your lower back as opposed to what? Carrying heavy loads over long distances on uneven terrain? Jumping out of aircraft?

There's lot of people that say squats are bad for you, when in fact I think they're a great fitness tool when done with proper technique. Same with deadlifts. I have lower back pain that goes away when I'm able to do deadlifts a couple times a week.


----------



## Fallout57 (10 Jun 2012)

I personally do 50 in the morning and the same a few hours before bed as part of my "pre-enlistment training" regime, and ive found since ive started, my lower back pain has minimized if anything... I've never really known them to be harmful. As Puckchaser has said, technique is *everything*.


----------



## Robert0288 (10 Jun 2012)

What would you propose we switch for in place of situps?


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jun 2012)

armyguy1 said:
			
		

> I have a question I am hoping someone in the army can give me some info on or even an opinion.
> 
> With all the research that has been conducted on fitness over the past several years, along with conclusive data that supports the fact that sit-ups are terrible for you, why is it that the military has not adapted its training plans to support this?



I've seen plenty of evidence of the CF moving away from sit ups. PSP is getting used more and more to employ better fitness training.

Puckchaser is right. Carrying 90 pounds long distances through shitty terrain. Jumping out of plans in the middle of the night.  Not all physical dangers can be mitigated.


----------



## buzgo (10 Jun 2012)

The situps are on their way out, and I wouldn't be surprised if pushups are going too. Neither exercise is a true measure of anything that we do occupationally. 

There is a new test coming: PSP is working on Project FORCE, to replace the EXPRES test. It will likely be some kind of circuit and will be based on bona fide occupational requirements.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Jun 2012)

Well doing situps is a rather inaccurate measure of "core" strength/endurance, since the primary purpose of your "core" (including the abdominal muscle group) is stabilize your midline especially while under load.  In essence, stop you from folding up like a wet paper bag.  Ergo, doing situps doesn't really strengthen your core (heavy barbell lifts, and things like hanging leg raises, GHD situps, dragon flags are way more effective), and being able to knock out a ton of them doesn't necessarily mean you have a strong core.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jun 2012)

To better explain what I am talking about

http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/article/abs

http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/article/core_stability_training


----------



## armyguy1 (28 Jun 2012)

to add to that... Sit-ups can be more of a hip flexor exercise than an abdominal exercise. Anytime the feet are strapped in or someone is pushing them down, you have successfully turned it into more of a hip flexor exercise. 

Squats, is actually an outstanding CORE training exercise. Also front and side planks are great too. I would strongly encourage anybody wanting to learn more about proper core strengthening to read up on Dr. Stewart McGill. A professor at the University of Waterloo and a world leading expert in spine stability and core strengthening. If you read his stuff you will learn what to do, how to do it, and what not to do. You will be shocked at how bad most core exercise programs are after reading his work.


----------



## buzgo (28 Jun 2012)

armyguy1 said:
			
		

> to add to that... Sit-ups can be more of a hip flexor exercise than an abdominal exercise. Anytime the feet are strapped in or someone is pushing them down, you have successfully turned it into more of a hip flexor exercise.
> 
> Squats, is actually an outstanding CORE training exercise. Also front and side planks are great too. I would strongly encourage anybody wanting to learn more about proper core strengthening to read up on Dr. Stewart McGill. A professor at the University of Waterloo and a world leading expert in spine stability and core strengthening. If you read his stuff you will learn what to do, how to do it, and what not to do. You will be shocked at how bad most core exercise programs are after reading his work.



+1 on Dr. McGill. I tried to get the military to refer me to his clinic for my back issues... no dice. So I read his books instead, and integrated his concepts into my training.


----------



## armyguy1 (28 Jun 2012)

yeah its outstanding stuff. I am a strength and conditioning coach and I use his methods on all of my clients and not a single one suffers from back pain or stability issues.... and they have all gotten extremely strong cores.


----------

